# Hook Conversion Chart



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I am looking for a good hook conversion chart. I have some recipes that I want to tie that call for Tiemco hooks but have an online catalog that offers me 4X's as many hooks from Mustad. The problem is that no hook company wants to put out a conversion chart because they are afraid that you will use a competitor's hook. 

On a side note I read some postings that mention Schmidt outfitters. I have fished with Ray, buy materials from him and use his recipes. Ray is a quality guy and will be in southern Mich. in February. Feb 10th he will be in Southfield for a show. If the opportunity presents itself you should meet him. He just filmed a show for Outdoor Life Network and is a great defender of Trout fishing and the habitat. Check his site out at Schmidtoutfitters.com.



------------------


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

That's a good question! I don't think there is a conversion chart availiable! Everyone that is serious about dressing flies has there own brand of hooks that they use for a certain application. I like to use diiachi for almost everything but I make my eggs out of TMC and my hex's out of mustad. usually the streamer hooks are the same length brand to brand.
As far as Ray Schmidt is concerned, he is a god to me! He doesn't know my name and probably doesn't even recognize me but he has taught me a ton about steelhead, casting a fly and conservation! Mike Bachelder is another guy that has taught me a ton about the sport. Many of my pay checks have been burned up in their shops!!!!


----------



## washeta (Jan 19, 2000)

Try this link
www.killroys.com 

then click on hooks, they cross reference about 5 or 6 different manfacturers.


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

Killer link Washeta! Very helpful chart 


------------------
Never Confuse having a career with having a life!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Thanks Washeta, that is a great link and exactly what I was looking for.


----------

